# Aristo Revo into a Bachman K27



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone installed the Revolution into a Bachman K27?? I was told at the ECLSTS that this was a pnp

Thanks for any help or info,
Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it is. Plug in, link, and you're all set. I'm not sure about the sound (chuff triggers) or controlling things like marker lights or firebox--you may have to wire them direct to the Aristo board's auxiliary triggers or 3rd party sound system, but those wires are easy to trace, if I recall correctly. But for basic operation (forward, back, headlight, etc.,) it's plug-and-play. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi K,

Thanks very much for the reply

Chuck


----------

